# Need help choosing light



## LooKsRshaDy (Jan 10, 2008)

I need some help deciding which light i should get for my 29 gallon tank im torn between the 
Coralife NO T-5 Aqualight Double Strip Light 2x18W 30" or the Current USA Nova Extreme 30" 2x24W T-5 HO

Ive read alot on both but cant really make a choice, if anyone has either of these please post up some pics i would love to see what the lighting looks like over your tank.

I would also like to put either one of these over an open top but i dont like that they come with those pullout wire attachments,would i be able to purchase legs for either of them?

I just want low light plants basically just want a bright tank to stare at,stock lighting is too dull i hardly even look at my tank anymore


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I think you'd be able to get legs w/ either fixture - I'd go w/ the higher wattage one (2X24W) of the two - you'd be able to grow a wider vatiety of plants, maybe some ground cover, yet still be in the NPT range, if you wanted to go that way...


----------



## LooKsRshaDy (Jan 10, 2008)

Tnx for your reply do you happen to know if i would be able to use the coralife adjusting legs with the nova extreme?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,

I like Current USA more but this is one situation where I prefer the Coralife.

In the 20L, 29g tank the 30" Aqualight bulb fits the tank better then the 24" bulb of other fixtures.

I do not have a 30" Freshwater Nova but I do have the 36". I have the 30" Freshwater Aqualight. It is on my 20L. 

Pictures show Aqualight on 29g then how it fits on tank. It has built in metal support to hang on tank, maybe you can see in 2nd photo. It fits very well in standard black tank hood. Nova, in 3rd photo, has similar mount but fits well in groove of tanks plastic rim, 4th photo. I have not tried putting it into standard hood yet.

I would buy 30" freshwater Aqualight for 20L or 29G. Almost all other tanks I would pick Freshwater Nova.


----------



## LooKsRshaDy (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you for commenting and your photos but i already went ahead and ordered the 30'' nova so that way i have a wider range of plants to choose from if i decide to get some in the future and a brighter light since its HO not NO.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Cool. Please tell us how you like it.


----------

